# What should you do if your biceps are stronger than triceps?



## genstar (May 5, 2009)

I could curl about 30 pounds more than I can tricep extend. (with bar-bell) Should I just neglect the bicep for a little while until I get the proportions closer or should I just keep working both?


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2009)

No.

1 - Doesn't really matter how strong one part is to the other so long as you are giving them a balanced amount training time each. So don't do 12 sets for biceps and only 3 sets for triceps for example.

2 - They are just your biceps and triceps and aren't really important in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## vader (May 5, 2009)

do more pressing


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2009)

stop lifting altogether.

patrick


----------



## genstar (May 5, 2009)

P-funk said:


> stop lifting altogether.
> 
> patrick



not really an option.......

I'm not really to worried about anymore, just gonna work twice as hard on my tris till the get caught up.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2009)

Sounds solid.  Glad you took your own advice and wasted our time trying to answer you.


----------



## Marat (May 5, 2009)

P-funk said:


> stop lifting altogether.
> 
> patrick


----------



## Hench (May 5, 2009)

P-funk said:


> stop lifting altogether.
> 
> patrick



As usual, sound advice.


----------



## sendit08 (May 5, 2009)

genstar said:


> not really an option.......
> 
> I'm not really to worried about anymore, just gonna work twice as hard on my tris till the get caught up.



I think that you are a little confused...
If you could tricep extend as much as you could curl then your tris are going to be much stronger than your bis... your body doesnt care if you think you are only using your triceps when you to an extension or if you think you are only isolating your biceps when you curl... the truth is that there are more muscles involved when you curl than when you perform a tricep extension... that is most likely why you curl more...


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 5, 2009)

I will never understand responses to questions some people don't find "worthy" when, in the same space, they could have just answered the question...good work.  Maybe we should just shut down the forum because everything anyone needs to know can be found in stickies.  Oh well.


----------



## Hench (May 5, 2009)

DIVINITUS said:


> I will never understand responses to questions some people don't find "worthy" when, in the same space, they could have just answered the question...good work.  Maybe we should just shut down the forum because everything anyone needs to know can be found in stickies.  Oh well.



The question was answered in the second post by Gaz, after that its open season.


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2009)

I outright do not believe he curls 30lbs more than he tricep extends.  

This thread is eat up with stupid.


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 5, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> The question was answered in the second post by Gaz, after that its open season.



copy


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2009)

genstar said:


> I could curl about 30 pounds more than I can tricep extend. (with bar-bell) Should I just neglect the bicep for a little while until I get the proportions closer or should I just keep working both?



I would not be worried about it, just continue training both and eventually the triceps will surpass the biceps.


----------



## genstar (May 6, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I outright do not believe he curls 30lbs more than he tricep extends.
> 
> This thread is eat up with stupid.



I can tricep extend a bar bell with 40 pounds on each side (80 pounds total)
I can curl a bar bell with 55 pounds on each side (110 pounds total)

there's a 30 pound difference between 110 and 80 pounds.

This is reallly do to me curling long before I started tricep extending.

Don't believe me if you want. I don't care, I've reached a decision already


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2009)

genstar said:


> I can tricep extend a bar bell with 40 pounds on each side (80 pounds total)
> I can curl a bar bell with 55 pounds on each side (110 pounds total)
> 
> there's a 30 pound difference between 110 and 80 pounds.
> ...



So the point of this thread was to what?

To show how edgy you are?

Nobody cares what you curl, they only care that you asked a question only to ignore the advice you were given.


----------



## C6zo6 (May 6, 2009)

genstar said:


> Don't believe me if you want. I don't care, I've reached a decision already



Why would you make a thread, ignore opinions and answer your own question? 

That's like going to McDonald's and asking the cashier: "What is better, the McChicken, or the double cheeseburger?" Cashier: "Well, personally i like the double cheeseburger and it's a very popular seller. You: "No, I'm going with the McChicken sir, I've already made up my mind." 

WTF?


----------



## Marat (May 6, 2009)

Maybe it would be a good idea to stop bullying up on the guy. There's no reason to scare him away from the forum. Clearly, he would benefit from the information available on the boards.


----------



## genstar (May 6, 2009)

C6zo6 said:


> Why would you make a thread, ignore opinions and answer your own question?
> 
> That's like going to McDonald's and asking the cashier: "What is better, the McChicken, or the double cheeseburger?" Cashier: "Well, personally i like the double cheeseburger and it's a very popular seller. You: "No, I'm going with the McChicken sir, I've already made up my mind."
> 
> WTF?



lol, that made my day. Gazhole's response DID have an impact on my final decision, so it's not like this thread was a total waste of time.  That was a pretty funny comparison though


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2009)

genstar said:


> lol, that made my day. Gazhole's response DID have an impact on my final decision, so it's not like this thread was a total waste of time.  That was a* pretty funny comparison *though



A real good one and unfortionatly one we see everyday.


----------



## T_man (May 6, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> So the point of this thread was to what?
> 
> To show how edgy you are?
> 
> *Nobody cares what you curl,* they only care that you asked a question only to ignore the advice you were given.



He was only responding to someone calling him bs on the 30lb difference.

Yea but you know you're in a tight spot when you come to forums pleaing for help, being given help, and then going and completely nullifying the information given and act on your own gut feeling which is wrong in the first place.

Working harder isn't going to make your tri's grow faster. If that was the case we'd all be living in the gym and competing in mr olympia due to sheer effort put in.

Body building is like tennis. You need to hit the ball hard in order to defeat your opponent but hit it too hard and you'll knock the ball out of the court and forfeit the points. Hit it too softly and it'll bearly reach the net too. 

Bodybuilding is smart training, not hard training.


----------



## CowPimp (May 7, 2009)

P-funk said:


> stop lifting altogether.
> 
> patrick



LOL


----------



## Matrick (May 8, 2009)

bench more?


----------



## Merkaba (May 8, 2009)

waste of my reading


----------

